# Hersfeld/Rotenburg Biker bzw. Downhiller/Freerider meldet euch :)



## Muffde (29. Oktober 2010)

Leute aus Herdfeld/Rotenburg meldet euch mal  Sind ziemlich wenig Kontakte hier in der Umgebung un alleine biken wird langsam langweilig.

Würd gern mal nen paar neue Trails und Leute kennenlernen mit denen man sich auch mal öfters treffen un nen bisschen durch den Wald heizen kann 

Kenn mich hier nämlich auch noch net so aus im Bezug auf Trails obs überhaupt welche gibt die einigermaßen nahe liegen aber wär au bei nem Projekt dabei wenns ne gute Location is  

mfg


----------



## Lakes1990 (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüße Herr Schäfer 

also ich weiß von ner Strecke in Hersfeld, allerdings war ich selber noch nicht da.
Wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei wenn man was hier in der Gegend rund um Rotenburg/Bebra auf die Beine stellen könnte. Hatten vor einiger Zeit schon mal bei der Stadt Rotenburg nach nem Gelände gefragt aber bis jetzt ist da noch nichts so richtig raus gekommen, aber da lässt sich bestimmt noch was machen^^

Ansonsten bin ich auch gerne mal dabei bei nen paar kleineren Trails fahren, hab halt nur nen "kleinen" Freerider und bin auch noch nicht soviel Downhill/freeride gefahren.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffde (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüß dich  

Jo das wär net schlecht wenn sowas klappen würde.
Können ja mal in Hersfeld da vorbeigucken oder noch mal umhören. In Rotenburg is doch auch ne kleine Dirt Anlage oder ? Vielleicht mit den Leuten die da unterwegs sin au nochma labern kennste ja au bestimmt welche ^^ oder ich komm ma vorbei. 

Soviel Zeit is ja jetz eh net mehr wegen Wintereinbruch usw.   aber für nächstes Jahr schonma gucken kann ja net schaden. Ich add dich au ma ICQ 

mfg


----------



## soso79 (2. November 2010)

Hi, in Hersfeld habt ihr ne gute strecke. gehört zu einem projekt zur betreuung von jugendlichen.
fragt mal user locke oder firefizo, zu finden unter meinen freunden.


hoffe euch geholfen zu haben.

lg


----------



## Hawkeye86 (31. Januar 2011)

hey männer, 
würd mich gern anschließen, bin auch neu hier und kenn noch keine strecken bzw. wo man hier überhaupt fahrn kann. können uns ja mal treffen wenns wieder bissl wärmer wird. 

gruß


----------



## lxtrasher (26. März 2014)

Moin 
Da diese Posts ja schon etwas älter sind würd ich gern mal wissen ob Ihr in ROF eine paar nette Strecken gefunden habt? Am Wochenende bin ich auch immer mal auf der Suche nach schönen Strecken hier, meine Hausrunde um den Alheimer wird mir langsam etwas zu öde.

Wäre nett wenn Ihr Euch mal melden würdet.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## leeeon661 (13. März 2015)

Moin, ich komme aus 36217 ronshausen und wäre bei der einen oder anderen runde gerne dabei  meldet euch!


----------



## SiSiTop (23. März 2015)

Hallo Rotenburger,

ich werde demnächst auch mal in der Gegend Rotenburg für 2, 3 Tage biken wollen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks für mich oder Links auf entsprechende Touren?
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind vorhanden, ebenso eine Aversion gegen gerade und breite Wege. ;-)

Ich danke sehr im Voraus.


----------



## leeeon661 (23. März 2015)

Ich wollte mit Ixtrasher demnächst mal eine runde über den alheimer drehen. Vielleicht lässt sich das irgendwie verbinden


----------



## SiSiTop (24. März 2015)

Gerne. Ich teile mit, wann ich in der Gegend sein werde. Vielleicht können wir dann ne gemeinsame, schöne, ausgiebige Runde drehen.


----------



## leeeon661 (24. März 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiSiTop (27. April 2015)

Hallo,

so, nun steht fest: Meine Mitfahrerin und ich werden am 1. Mai-Wochenende, also vom 01. - 03. Mai, in Rotenburg zum Biken sein.
Vielleicht können/dürfen wir uns einer Einheimischen-Tour anschließen? Das wäre ganz toll, denn wir beide kennen die Gegend nicht.
Wir sind beide konditionell wie fahrtechnisch recht fit, daher gerne auch längere Tour möglichst abseits von befestigten Wegen, falls das die Gegend hergibt. 1000 - 2000 hm übern Tag sind kein Problem.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns?! Würde mich freuen, denn Touren mit 'Locals' sind ja meist die besten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## leeeon661 (30. April 2015)

Würde mich gerne einer tour anschließen aber ich muss heute abend nochmal in die nachtschicht und ich weißt nich wann ich morgen fit bin  
Habe gehört das wetter soll eh nich so gut werden ?!


----------



## leeeon661 (1. Mai 2015)

Hättet ihr vielleicht auf ein paar kleine singletrail runden in eisenach?


----------



## fahrmichwach (9. Juni 2015)

Würde mich auch anschließen, komme aus Rotenburg


----------



## leeeon661 (11. Juni 2015)

Müsste wir uns alle aus dem umkreis hef-rof mal treffen


----------



## leeeon661 (11. Juni 2015)

Falls jemand lust auf downhill hat: jeden dienstags um 17 uhr am johannesberg in bad hersfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (6. Juni 2016)

Hey leute,

werde ab September in Bad Hersfeld studieren und wollte mal horchen ob ihr da oben auch paar schöne trails habt oder regelmäßige Treffen zum Biken. 
Ich bin eigentlich aus dem Saarland und fahre am liebsten 30-40km Touren die auch mal gerne paar anspruchsvolle Passagen enthalten. Gegen paar Sprünge hab ich auch nix

Wäre cool wenn sich jemand finden würde

Grüße
Markus


----------



## leeeon661 (9. Juni 2016)

Hey markus 
Anspruchsvolle touren gibt es in bad hersfeld eher weniger aber dafür gibt es eine downhillstrecke direkt in bad hersfeld mit bikeparkfeeling
 Kannst dich ja nochmal melden wenn du hier bist


----------

